# your KA24DE and HP!!!



## -240SX- (Apr 1, 2004)

*What have you done to your 240SX engine (KA24DE) to get the max. HP from your non-turbo engine?*

I'm looking to have my 1997 engine professionally rebuild and thought I'd kick this one off you folks. I'm looking for about 250HP when I'm done, including my existing cold air intake, Hotshot headers and HKS Hi Power exhaust.

:thumbup:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

-240SX- said:


> *What have you done to your 240SX engine (KA24DE) to get the max. HP from your non-turbo engine?*
> 
> I'm looking to have my 1997 engine professionally rebuild and thought I'd kick this one off you folks. I'm looking for about 250HP when I'm done, including my existing cold air intake, Hotshot headers and HKS Hi Power exhaust.
> 
> :thumbup:


you will never reach 250 whp NA on an engine running pump gas without spending gobs and gobs of money and doing valvetrain development beyond what most places can do. 200 is a more realisitc number

Mike


----------



## -240SX- (Apr 1, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> you will never reach 250 whp NA on an engine running pump gas without spending gobs and gobs of money and doing valvetrain development beyond what most places can do. 200 is a more realisitc number
> 
> Mike



I'm looking at 11.5-1 compression, new performance pistons, redone heads, SS valves, rebuilt lower end with different cams and so on, including blueprint and balance.
So 5k is the magic number with a totally rebuilt engine for everyday driving.
Never say never unless you have done your home work. I've been researching this for over one year now and know where I'm going with it.
And all on pumped gas too. By no means a stock engine.
Include the light weight flywheel, pulleys and a few other tricks and no problem at 2 1/2. 

Back to the question: So what have you done to your KA24DE?

:thumbup:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

-240SX- said:


> I'm looking at 11.5-1 compression, new performance pistons, redone heads, SS valves, rebuilt lower end with different cams and so on, including blueprint and balance.
> So 5k is the magic number with a totally rebuilt engine for everyday driving.
> Never say never unless you have done your home work. I've been researching this for over one year now and know where I'm going with it.
> And all on pumped gas too. By no means a stock engine.
> ...


It won't make 250 whp. Maybe 200 whp unless you do a lot of cam development which is expensive. Remember 200 whp is like 240 crank on a FR car. I don't own a KA powerd car but I know a lot about them. 250 crank hp is what the SCCA NASPORT GT3 engines make with 13:1 compression on race gas.

Mike


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so MIKE, what basic mods do you recomend? 

i know its an old thread but i dont want to make a new one and PPL start to flame and stuff


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Loki said:


> so MIKE, what basic mods do you recomend?
> 
> i know its an old thread but i dont want to make a new one and PPL start to flame and stuff


How basic do you want? Just bolt ons?

Hotshot Gen 3 header, JWT cams, ECU, UD pulleys and AEM CAI is good for something like 160 whp. Waiting for Alex to finnish testing some of this stuff.

JWT also has some C1 cams that require Altima type buckets and stiffer valve springs. Should be good for even more power.

Headwork dosent seem to help these engins much, only about 5-8 hp.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

-240SX- said:


> I'm looking at 11.5-1 compression, new performance pistons, redone heads, SS valves, rebuilt lower end with different cams and so on, including blueprint and balance.
> So 5k is the magic number with a totally rebuilt engine for everyday driving.
> Never say never unless you have done your home work. I've been researching this for over one year now and know where I'm going with it.
> And all on pumped gas too. By no means a stock engine.
> ...



if you've done your research you'd know CAMS aren't considered bottom end...........$5k for n/a building? Boy, lay off the wishmobile! Reality will set in, and you'll spend a LOT to get a little with n/a.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i was gonna get another cam from a 91+ and put it on my 92 that way id have the two 248/248 guess that would help a bit right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a bit? i'm guessing a couple hp. Can't say for sure though...but i don't think it'd be worth the trouble


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> a bit? i'm guessing a couple hp. Can't say for sure though...but i don't think it'd be worth the trouble


so far i got a stage 3 racing/street clutch, that shit grips hella tight! its so damm savage i love it

but any ways....im gonna do some tune up, check the vacume hoses, replace fuel pump cuss i got some gassitation and hella smells like gas in the trunk, than i will dyno it to see how im doing on HP ,TQ and compresion, after that i will do some MOD's.


----------

